# VW Lug Nut Hub Cover/Cap For Steel Wheels



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

Does anyone have the Part Number for these Caps? I cant seem to Find a Single Picture of them on Google Images. Any Vendors on here that sell these?


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

nevermind found them on Ebay DUHHH :facepalm: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkwage...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item19ca860839


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Send a PM to member *santorum*.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

5N0-601-169-XRW

Cioccaparts.com :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Christof. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

PSU said:


> Thanks Christof. :beer:


No problem. Apparently, I'm the go to guy for these caps. imnotmadtho.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Hah...I didn't even click on the ebay link. That is cioccaparts.com's ebay page. However, they are having a Black Friday sale still on their website. I think the code is BF11. Definitely can get them cheaper than $90 that way. I used to work there and still talk with the parts people. PM with any questions.


----------



## Zookie (Jan 5, 2004)

santorum said:


> Hah...I didn't even click on the ebay link. That is cioccaparts.com's ebay page. However, they are having a Black Friday sale still on their website. I think the code is BF11. Definitely can get them cheaper than $90 that way. I used to work there and still talk with the parts people. PM with any questions.


Thank they are $16ish EA at www.vwoempartsonline.com

I buy my Porsche parts from them as well, cheapest prices i have come across.

They are Sonnen Porsche/VW/Audi in NOCAL


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Through cioccaparts.com (with the BF11 code - 20% off order and $10 shipping) they come to $79.86 for all four shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Wtf?


----------

